# platinum contain on western digital disc platter



## vashsk (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Any one can tell, what is percentage of platinum contain on western digital disc platter?


----------



## publius (Jul 12, 2012)

As search of the forum will show you that there is about 35%, by weight, of Pt content of the *plating*. Most of the experienced members will recommend that the platters be sold as aluminum scrap.


----------



## Nostradomus (Apr 1, 2014)

Why is it that they reccomend that it is sold as aluminum ?? Is it to costly to refine for what you receive or what ?? I ask this question cause I have about 100 of these currently with about another 200 to be dismantled in the next month. I am a newb so please speak in child terms for me.. Thank you for any and all advice/knowledge anyone has to give me on the subject.


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 1, 2014)

From my searching on the subject. 
The platinum content is so small that it takes way too many platters to process and way too much chemical. 35% content on plating means that the tiny amount of plating is that percentage not the entire weight of the platter. Plating that's microns thick. 
And not all platters are platinum coated. If you have a few hard drives here and there it's just not worth it. The boards on those cards have more value, way more then the platters. Plus platinum group refining is for a more expert refiner. I have over a pound of MLCC's and I haven't even attempted to get the palladium out of those yet because I just don't think I'm at the point yet I can go after it. I've been trying to get a good list of everyone's different processes on MLCC's. I have about 5 or 6 different ways of doing it written down.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 1, 2014)

I've had thousands of platers and they all got scrapped.
Why?...
Because there's way too much aluminum to get rid of to even think of the plating...

B.S.


----------

